# Spring and Summer Pullover (K)



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Knitted for spring and summertime this long pullover is feather light, knit on jumbo needles. It is a basic style that has an openwork pattern through-out. This sweater slips easily over a favorite T- Shirt, tank top or bathing suit. Sleeves are not set in, they are cast on mid pattern.

Pattern: $5.00

http://www.etsy.com/listing/126827506/teen-to-adult-spring-and-summer-pullover

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teen-to-adult-spring-and-summer-pullover


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is next on my list after I knit your yellow sweater.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

This would ge great for work to slip over a lighter top in the summer!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty! I'm going to get it right now


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I love this...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so very much!!!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

I made one in white. It's quick and easy to do, and the yarn is so soft! I love mine. Thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely! Now I want to go to the shore. :wink: 
Glad the Designer Page has been revived!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> So lovely! Now I want to go to the shore. :wink:
> Glad the Designer Page has been revived!


Let's all go!!!!


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to get this pattern! Thanks


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

ladydi5740 said:


> I made one in white. It's quick and easy to do, and the yarn is so soft! I love mine. Thanks!


That's wonderful. I made a white one too, for my oldest daughter and she loves it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I live on the shore and your designs are perfect for this area.



laurelarts said:


> Let's all go!!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm an average knitter.....may be a ridiculous question......would I just add stitches to make it a long sleeve. Sounds silly even written out to be asking....I guess i could just measure and go on until I get the length in arms that I need/want??????


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I'm an average knitter.....may be a ridiculous question......would I just add stitches to make it a long sleeve. Sounds silly even written out to be asking....I guess i could just measure and go on until I get the length in arms that I need/want??????


Yes, you would add stitches, enough to keep in pattern repeats. Also, do not go past 3/4 length in this because if you do you are going to have too much weight and it will pull down too much.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you so much....I am going to buy it too!!!!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh I like this. Just a question since I haven't seen the pattern and this is always a make or break for me. I am assuming this is a once piecer or does one have to worry about the neckline and saying to reverse the shaping from the left and right side without actually writing it all out?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Oh I like this. Just a question since I haven't seen the pattern and this is always a make or break for me. I am assuming this is a once piecer or does one have to worry about the neckline and saying to reverse the shaping from the left and right side without actually writing it all out?


This design is two pieces, worked front and back, directions are written, no reverse (that's a pet peeve of mine). Sleeves are added mid pattern, so no set in sleeves.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Easy enough for a beginner?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Easy enough for a beginner?


I would say an advanced beginner. You need to be able to stay in pattern as you add on mid pattern for the sleeves and as you decrease. I know that throws beginners off at times, so that's why I say an advanced beginner.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for answering my questions. This has really hit my fancy so am definitely thinking about ordering it. Oh, one more question, sorry. What are the sizes as I am "amply endowed" (2-3x)? Thanks again.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Thank you for answering my questions. This has really hit my fancy so am definitely thinking about ordering it. Oh, one more question, sorry. What are the sizes as I am "amply endowed" (2-3x)? Thanks again.


You are very welcome, and thank you for looking.

Here is the link for the larger sizes.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/126828015/larger-sizes-adult-spring-and-summer?ref=shop_home_active

Pattern is written for:
Large XLarge XXLarge
Chest : 40/42 (44/46, 48/50 )
Finished Chest: 44 (48, 52 )
Finished Length 26½


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is lovely, love the drape, it will make a lovely evening cover-up for cooler summer nights.


----------

